# Type most likely to be a bully/physically aggressive as a child?



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

1's, 2's, 3's, 6's, 7's, 8's?



Assume the minimum parental/home conditions that lead to bullying tendencies in children (whatever those are) for each type.
Assume that a child of each type has the exact same parental/home conditions.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

You ommitted 4, 5 and 9. Stereotypically I would have thought 5 and 9 to be the least aggressive or passive aggressive. I have seen pretty distasteful actions in 4's especially when they are resentful of others. Other than that, I could see ANY type capable of bullyish behaviour, no matter how subtle, even bystanders are guilty one's.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Stereotypically I would have thought 5 and 9 to be the least aggressive or passive aggressive. I have seen pretty distasteful actions in 4's especially when they are resentful of others.


That's why I omitted them from the original post, but not from the poll. And, I didn't know 4's could be like that, as I'm an enneagram noob. So, that resentment can manifest in a physically aggressive way?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Striver said:


> That's why I omitted them from the original post, but not from the poll. And, I didn't know 4's could be like that, as I'm an enneagram noob. So, that resentment can manifest in a physically aggressive way?


All the types have a sin. None is more perfect than another. For physical affects, probably the 8 being a gut and reactive type, they naturally assert themselves in their environment. Counterphobic 6's depending on where their fear exists. 1w2's maybe too, more willing to take things a step further to up their convictions - they may see a good reason for anger and justify it.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

All types have bullying behavior in their own right.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Those with id soul children, most likely. Type 9, 5 and 1 respectively as such. At least until they suppress their soul child behavior.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Was this a bad and/or politically incorrect question?


----------

